# Found my New Scorpion



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I was checking out Swifts

And I found this guy

African Fattailed Scorpion (Androctonus australis)

It says that it has led to more deaths than any other scorpion.

I just gotta do a little research on what I gotta have for him

to survive in my tank before I order him.

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

to bad i wont be able to laugh at you when it stings you


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

personally, i feel this is a bad idea. 
Keeping somthing like this isn't a decision to be taken lightly, and i kinda get the impression that this is a spur of the moment decision. What makes you want to keep this species over any other less dangerous species?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i agree, why get such a highly venomous one? Also why are swifts selling animals like that to the public? seems very wrong to me. Emperor scorpions look way better too imo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i really dont see the logic

start with the emperor scorpion and move up to a more dangerous species later in life
and it also gives you time handling them and to really think that u want one


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I agree with *Death*, this is a Really Bad Idea. From what I've heard, they're not particularly interesting, behaviorally, and they look pretty much like any other scorpion. I could understand (not condone, but understand) getting a pitbull or a piranha or a monitor because "it looks like a badass", but their badassness is on display for anyone and everyone to see. _A. australis_ looks and acts like most other scorpions, people aren't going to be impressed by it, even if you tell them what happens if you get stung. It's taking a foolish risk for no appreciable gain.

That said, if you do get one, do me a favor: write down the quoted text and leave it somewhere easy to find when the cops/EMTs/whoever look through your place.


> I, [your real name], being of sound mind and body, do bequeath all of my ornamental fish, related equipment and supplies, all pet reptiles and related supplies, all pet invertebrates and related supplies, except for any and all _Androctonus australis_ scorpions, and any substantial sums of money, to the individual who posts to the Piranha-Fury Internet message board (located at http://www.piranha-fury.com) under the psuedonym "BoomerSub", account 1231.
> 
> [your signature]


-PK
-Taking unfair advantage of the situation.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> I agree with *Death*, this is a Really Bad Idea. From what I've heard, they're not particularly interesting, behaviorally, and they look pretty much like any other scorpion. I could understand (not condone, but understand) getting a pitbull or a piranha or a monitor because "it looks like a badass", but their badassness is on display for anyone and everyone to see. _A. australis_ looks and acts like most other scorpions, people aren't going to be impressed by it, even if you tell them what happens if you get stung. It's taking a foolish risk for no appreciable gain.
> 
> That said, if you do get one, do me a favor: write down the quoted text and leave it somewhere easy to find when the cops/EMTs/whoever look through your place.
> 
> ...










dam thats great


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> I agree with *Death*, this is a Really Bad Idea. From what I've heard, they're not particularly interesting, behaviorally, and they look pretty much like any other scorpion. I could understand (not condone, but understand) getting a pitbull or a piranha or a monitor because "it looks like a badass", but their badassness is on display for anyone and everyone to see. _A. australis_ looks and acts like most other scorpions, people aren't going to be impressed by it, even if you tell them what happens if you get stung. It's taking a foolish risk for no appreciable gain.
> 
> That said, if you do get one, do me a favor: write down the quoted text and leave it somewhere easy to find when the cops/EMTs/whoever look through your place.
> 
> ...


 I have an emporer scorpion and he sucks, He dosen't move around and when its feeding time he dosen't even sting he just grabs sh*t with his claws. Even If he does sting something it dosen't have the venom to kill it.

So unless I can find something that is meaner than hell and can kill stuff (aka large mouse) I think I'm gonna get it.

I did like the little will at the bottom


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> I have an emporer scorpion and he sucks, He dosen't move around and when its feeding time he dosen't even sting he just grabs sh*t with his claws. Even If he does sting something it dosen't have the venom to kill it.
> 
> So unless I can find something that is meaner than hell and can kill stuff (aka large mouse) I think I'm gonna get it.


 None of the scorpions are very active, if you want something that's going to be up and moving around I suggest you find a different pet. I don't think you quite realize what you're dealing with here.

If you insist on getting the _A.australis_, you might want to go to ArachnoBoards, there are folks over there who have far more experience with them than myself.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I think you have got some false expectations of scorpions. They aren't especailly active and are usually quite reclusive. If you do have to gt one that packs more of a punch than an imperial, you dont have to go right up the venom scale to A.australis.

I also feel that large mice are unnecessaraly big to feed scorps. Its just not necessary.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well the last time i did research on scorpions 90% of the time they will kill the prey with there pinchers
do to the fact that they are alot stronger than most of there venom
and if u put in a giant cockaroach then he will use his claws and stinger 
no matter what species
and remember just cause an emporor's sting isent lethal to humans doesent mean it has the smae effect on smaller animals

and mice are very messy to clean up afterwards
espacially if he drags it underground


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with *Death*, this is a Really Bad Idea. From what I've heard, they're not particularly interesting, behaviorally, and they look pretty much like any other scorpion. I could understand (not condone, but understand) getting a pitbull or a piranha or a monitor because "it looks like a badass", but their badassness is on display for anyone and everyone to see. _A. australis_ looks and acts like most other scorpions, people aren't going to be impressed by it, even if you tell them what happens if you get stung. It's taking a foolish risk for no appreciable gain.
> ...


 wave your hand infront of the scorpion and atempt to pick it up and pretend to be a preditor with out actually attacking it and then see if it only grabs you with pincers, i was stung 3 times with my emperor scorpion, but only when i moved my hand close to it, it saw i was bigger. plus doing this wont hurt anything, not even you,

*dont actually do this, it stresses out the scorpion, just trying to prove that scorpions raely sting unless severly provoked


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

This just doesn't seem too sensible. It ranks up there with keeping a blue ring octopus in my book. Sure, they've got a bad ass reputation, but what happens if you fall victim to the bad ass reputation of them being lethal? Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

Gumby said:


> This just doesn't seem too sensible. It ranks up there with keeping a blue ring octopus in my book. Sure, they've got a bad ass reputation, but what happens if you fall victim to the bad ass reputation of them being lethal? Is it worth the risk?


 thats why i said to bad i cant laugh at him when it stings him, cuz he wont be around


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I don't think I'm gonna get one now, I don't have anymore room for

any more pets. It will have to wait until I buy a house.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> I don't think I'm gonna get one now, I don't have anymore room for
> 
> any more pets. It will have to wait until I buy a house.


 why buy a new house if your gonna get something that could kill you, even the most extreme herpitoligist dont keep these cause they want to live


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I don't know why everybody thinks that it's gonna kill me

it's not like I'm gonna be holding the damn thing like a cat or something.

Its gonna be in its tank all of the time just like my emperor.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> I don't know why everybody thinks that it's gonna kill me
> 
> it's not like I'm gonna be holding the damn thing like a cat or something.
> 
> Its gonna be in its tank all of the time just like my emperor.


 how about when u have to clean the enclosure


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

If you insist on getting one, I suggest you talk to some of the people on AB, they know how to handle stuff like this better than (almost) anyone here. Hopefully you'll be more inclined to listen to them.

This is not spamming, I hardy ever post there.

-PK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why everybody thinks that it's gonna kill me
> ...


 I could find something to pick him up with
other than my hands.

Like I said Boomer

I am not going to get one..


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Like I said Boomer
> 
> I am not going to get one..


 Good.

-PK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said Boomer
> ...


 Glad I could make you happy


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Well im scared to f*ck on all those thing on that site.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

why


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hope it stings you and you die.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i hope it stings you and you die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























***


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> ***
> [snapback]790007[/snapback]​


of course i don't want you to die...


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

what happens to you if you get stung bye it


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

it would be horrible if ya got killed by it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sasquach said:


> it would be horrible if ya got killed by it
> [snapback]790651[/snapback]​


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, this thread has run its course. Good luck with the house!


----------

